# Gun & Knife Show Panama City!! 8/13, 8/14



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Gun & Knife Show Panama City!!*
Saturday, August 13 at 9:00am at Panama City Fairgrounds!!, Panama City, FL 32405-6024
Sat. 9-5 PM, Sun 10-4 PM Children 12 and Under, and Law Enforement in uniform are always admitted FREE. Concealed Weapons Classes are Held at 11 or 2, Saturday or Sunday!!


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Is there a charge for the concealed carry class?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

AAR said:


> Is there a charge for the concealed carry class?



im sure there is


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone know how big this show is? Is it comparable to Pensacola or Mobile shows? I'm thinking about going but it's a long drive for me especially if I get there and it's smaller than what I am used to. Thanks.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Kepp posting the shows Chevelle427. The last one you posted about Robertsdale was very good. I had never been to that one and they had a lot more parts then a lot of shows I'd been to. 

Ted

P.S. My first was a 66' and this was my last before I bought my street rod.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> Robertsdale was very good.


crazy thing was no reloading stuff, most of the time there packed with sellers, i don't recall seeing anything, th PC show is ok but not worth the drive for me , went 1 time,


----------

